#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست مین برد Led  Samsung

## کورش 5

*H  آقای مهندس صابری عزیز عرض سلام ادب احترام خدمت شما
درخواست مین برد LED .Samsung .Model:UA - 40D5950RM  را داشتم  ممنون میشوم در صورت موجود بودن
قیمت آن را بفرماید      با تشکر
*

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

سلام و عرض ادب. لطفا عکس برد ر ا هم ارسال کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## mohsen0238

دوستان سلام مین برد led 46d5500سامسونگ میخوام کسی داره

----------

*optical*

----------

